# how long can you keep a placenta in the freezer?



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

DS placenta has been in there for 31 months. I really wanted to plant it, but somehow life got in the way...I still likely won't get to it until spring..is there still hope or am I saving it for no reason (except sentimental ones)?


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Our DDs is still in the freezer at 36 months. What are you worried about happening to it?
I thought it was all about sentiment.

Our older DDs placenta was burried in the backyard over 3 years ago when it was nearly a year old - it has gone on to kill 3 trees. Not sure what that means. I wouldn't use a placenta soley for the fertilization aspects because I'm not sure I buy that anymore. For us it is just sentimental. Though with this one I'd really like to have it freeze dried and encapsulated which I guess is more functional than sentimental









Keri


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

since you are not planning on eating it I wouldn't worry-- all you are doing is trying to keep it from rotting until you can put it in the ground where it will rot- and nourish a plant.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
Our older DDs placenta was burried in the backyard over 3 years ago when it was nearly a year old - it has gone on to kill 3 trees. Not sure what that means. I wouldn't use a placenta soley for the fertilization aspects because I'm not sure I buy that anymore.


I heard something about either cutting it up (uhh, no thanks here!) or putting it in the ground a year before you put the tree in the ground. That way it doesn't burn the roots.

Slightly OT- my mom was over here the other day and I asked her to get the bag of blackberries out of the freezer and she grabbed the bag with the placenta instead. I told her what it was and she said "WHY on earth is that thing your freezer?!" Apparently she had never heard about doing anything with them, and had not been listening when I explained it to her before. The look of shock on her face was priceless. I really wish my camera had been handy!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

My frozen placentas are 5 years, 2 1/2 years and 10 months old. I REALLY need to do something with them!


----------



## thenaturefreak (Aug 23, 2006)

Until you are ready to use it. I don't think that there is a specific limit. Of course I haven't tested that yet since mine has only been in there for four month


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey celestialdreamer,

I have a similar story. When we were moving two years ago, my father-in-law was helping to clean out our freezer, when he came upon my placenta from my ds and asked what it was.

I exclaimed, "oh, that's my placenta" and the man shook like he was hit with a cattle prod and dropped it!!! That is when you need a video camera...


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

A girl I know was about 10 when she buried her own placenta under a tree!


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

It is fine, food deteriorates if kept in a freezer too long, but since you're not planning to eat it, there is no concern at all.

We buried DD's placenta in a clearing in a national Forest near our home. That way we can visit it whenever we want, even if we move. Also, it felt much more like we were returning it to the earth mother than it would have if we planted it in our garden. If something chooses to grow on top of it - that is awesome.

We'll plant this babies placenta in the same area, but not the same spot exactly.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

so tell me more about the placenta killing trees/plants nearby? is that like a freak thing or common?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
A girl I know was about 10 when she buried her own placenta under a tree!

Ahhh, that gives me hope!

Rainbowmoon --
Placentas wouldn't kill plantlife. It would help keep things fertile. Did someone post that here? I missed it.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
Placentas wouldn't kill plantlife. It would help keep things fertile.

Unfortunately, that is not always true at least not for us. We dug the hole placed the placenta inside, covered with some soil then placed the tree then more soil of course. We've lost 3 trees in that spot to a tune of $250ish! We are now on our 4th tree which seems to be surviving so far. We have planted other tress that have flourished and chosen different/heartier/more mature trees each time and yet they each died







It looks like this 4th one is the charm, we are still hopeful









Keri


----------

